# Insurance companies make life hard



## rob_vrs

Rang my insurance today (admiral) to see how much it is to swap my Mk2 Octavia vRS to my new Mk3 Octavia vRS I am expecting in a few weeks time.

In may I paid around £700 on multicar for the years insurance on the mk2 so I asked how much to transfer to the new car and they said £15 for the rest of my year so 8months.

My issue is that I did a insurance quote on a single car policy today for the new car and it is £520 for the year. I asked for a price match of the £520 or equivalent for the next 8 months and the best they came up with was writing the extra £15 off my initial years price I paid.

I asked how much I'd receive if I cancelled my current insurance and he stated £514.

So now I have to cancel my insurance which ill receive £514 and then take out a new policy and pay an extra £6 for a years insurance.

Why can't they just make my life simple, also employ people who know about cars may help slightly, it did get confusing for the lad.


----------



## Blueberry

All insurance companies are the same. The same thing happened to me. They always have to make things so complicated


----------



## rob_vrs

Yeah I can understand there is difficulties with computer systems only letting them do so much, but he says iv got ring take out my new one then put phone down then ring back and cancel my current one haha, he didn't have a clue what I was on about when I got in to figures.


----------



## Guitarjon

Not a big fan of admiral. They are great with initial prices but god forbid you want to change/amend anything. They seem to find a way for charging for everything. I wont go with them again on principle. Never mind the bloody rediculous renewal price they gave me.


----------



## rob_vrs

Guitarjon said:


> Not a big fan of admiral. They are great with initial prices but god forbid you want to change/amend anything. They seem to find a way for charging for everything. I wont go with them again on principle. Never mind the bloody rediculous renewal price they gave me.


Well it's them or pay £900+ ha, tbf iv not had any issues with them and yeah renewals are high but just get a quote and ring them and they match it. This is the first problem and for us young ens they are very cheap haha


----------



## Kerr

You always get hammered for mid policy changes. 

Normally cancellation charges are excessive too and that leaves you between a rock and a hard place. 

I guess since your only 4 months in it might be worth cancelling rather than getting close to another year NCB.


----------



## rob_vrs

Kerr said:


> You always get hammered for mid policy changes.
> 
> Normally cancellation charges are excessive too and that leaves you between a rock and a hard place.
> 
> I guess since your only 4 months in it might be worth cancelling rather than getting close to another year NCB.


Yeah I think so and seen as each NCB I get seem to only save me about £30 a year then it's not essential.


----------



## RisingPower

Guitarjon said:


> Not a big fan of admiral. They are great with initial prices but god forbid you want to change/amend anything. They seem to find a way for charging for everything. I wont go with them again on principle. Never mind the bloody rediculous renewal price they gave me.


They quoted me less than actually taking out a new policy on renewal.

What exactly have they charged you for, i've added a few mods with them and never had any issues apart from them not knowing what category mods sit undet, but that just seems to be insurance in general.


----------



## rob_vrs

RisingPower said:


> They quoted me less than actually taking out a new policy on renewal.
> 
> What exactly have they charged you for, i've added a few mods with them and never had any issues apart from them not knowing what category mods sit undet, but that just seems to be insurance in general.


Nothing, only the year the car was built, and iv had to come off multicar and do a single car policy


----------



## rhyst

Ive just renewed mine £240 for the year


----------



## dellwood33

Do your new alloys classified as "Modifications" ?


----------



## James Bagguley

I had to swap insurance over from my Polo GTI to the Civic when i bought it, they wanted an extra 60 odd quid.

On raising the issue that the Civic is one insurance group lower, and what, in light of the extra cost, the point was in even having groups at all, they hadnt really got a good answer 

Paid them anyway, because being stuck 40 miles from home outside some guys house, isnt the best situation to go insurance shopping


----------



## rob_vrs

Haha rhyst im only a boy and get penalised for it !!

Yes my new wheels class as modified optional extra wheels same as my current car.


----------



## SteveTDCi

I've never seen the point of the multi car policies, they seem to have so many conditions attached. When swapping from the cupra to the mini I got a £60 refund


----------



## rob_vrs

SteveTDCi said:


> I've never seen the point of the multi car policies, they seem to have so many conditions attached. When swapping from the cupra to the mini I got a £60 refund


It did save us loads, it was the same as single policy just cheaper.


----------



## sworrall

they (admiral) came up cheapest for me for my new vrs when it arrives. currently paying about £520 a year for the mkii vrs with directline and admiral want £276 for the mkiii!


----------



## RisingPower

rob_vrs said:


> Nothing, only the year the car was built, and iv had to come off multicar and do a single car policy


That wasn't aimed at you op


----------



## Puntoboy

rob_vrs said:


> Haha rhyst im only a boy and get penalised for it !!
> 
> Yes my new wheels class as modified optional extra wheels same as my current car.


Really? I always thought factory fitted options aren't classed as modifications?


----------



## rob_vrs

RisingPower said:


> That wasn't aimed at you op


Im confused haha


----------



## rob_vrs

Puntoboy said:


> Really? I always thought factory fitted options aren't classed as modifications?


Yup, they ask for optional extras


----------



## Puntoboy

Oh right, I don't think my insurance company asked for options, just modifications.


----------



## RisingPower

rob_vrs said:


> Yup, they ask for optional extras


Yours weren't factory fitted though were they, right?


----------



## RisingPower

rob_vrs said:


> Im confused haha


Twas aimed at guitarjon.

I must say, i'm still not sure how transferring a multicar policy to a single car policy would work because of the other car influencing the policy, but there's probably a whole load of red tape I don't understand about how multicar and single car policies differ apart from the obvious.


----------



## rob_vrs

RisingPower said:


> Yours weren't factory fitted though were they, right?


No they weren't but if they were they should be declared too, because these are skoda manufactured they come under optional.

At the start of this policy there was me, my dad and sister on it. My sister has moved out so when we renew she will have to go on her own, and then now I'm going to a single car policy it leaves my dad which will not affect his insurance as nothing happens until you renew, the fact he always had company cars until 2 years ago means he only has 2 year ncb so his is getting cheaper and cheaper and only £185 as it is haha so none of us are affected by the changes.


----------



## sworrall

RisingPower said:


> Yours weren't factory fitted though were they, right?


the Extreme wheels are a dealer fit so not factory. A proper balls up by Skoda IMO as I would have looked at ordering them if it wasnt such a faff of buying the wheels, tyres and then selling or storing the Gemini's that come with the car.

If it was a tick box on the order sheet with a cheaper price due to not hainv two sets of wheels then I would have gone for them too.

Rob will have a very unique car I think as I doubt a lot of people will order the 19" due to this.


----------



## rob_vrs

sworrall said:


> the Extreme wheels are a dealer fit so not factory. A proper balls up by Skoda IMO as I would have looked at ordering them if it wasnt such a faff of buying the wheels, tyres and then selling or storing the Gemini's that come with the car.
> 
> If it was a tick box on the order sheet with a cheaper price due to not hainv two sets of wheels then I would have gone for them too.
> 
> Rob will have a very unique car I think as I doubt a lot of people will order the 19" due to this.


Its a funny one whether you class them as dealer fit or not.

Yeah its a bit of a pain, but i expected as its what i wanted and i got to do it that way as makes car looks 100 times better in my opinion.

Im not sure but im wondering if 19" as an option would shove the tax bracket up on the car, a colleague of mine has a slk 280 and because his wheels are slightly wider than a lower spec slk 280 he pays £400+ on road tax.


----------



## Puntoboy

Depends on the co2. Jaguar publish stats on co2 for different wheel sizes so you can see if it affects MPG and Tax.


----------



## sworrall

totally agree with you about the look being better. If I come into some money sometime soon Id probably buy them and stick some winter tyres on the 18"'s.

Re the tax Id thought the same but the golf gtd/i has the same 19" option which is factory fitted and doesnt affect the tax bracket. unless of course the octy has some aero properties that put it 0.1% over with the 19's!!


----------



## RisingPower

rob_vrs said:


> No they weren't but if they were they should be declared too, because these are skoda manufactured they come under optional.
> 
> At the start of this policy there was me, my dad and sister on it. My sister has moved out so when we renew she will have to go on her own, and then now I'm going to a single car policy it leaves my dad which will not affect his insurance as nothing happens until you renew, the fact he always had company cars until 2 years ago means he only has 2 year ncb so his is getting cheaper and cheaper and only £185 as it is haha so none of us are affected by the changes.


Yeah, I get that, hence the question


----------



## rob_vrs

RisingPower said:


> Yeah, I get that, hence the question


You asked the question so i answered it haha


----------



## SteveTDCi

Factory fitted options should be listed with some companies, how ever, with admiral if you spend 5k on factory options and its subject to a total loss in the first year they will only replace it with a base spec car. They do not cover options on a like for like basis.


----------

